# so....questions



## Intruder

Out of the recon stories I have read, a few questions...

How long were you seperated?

How close was the divorce to happening?

How did you get along during the seperation?


----------



## Zulu

We have been separated actually 13 months.

I would have signed off Yesterday... and then the divorce goes to the divorce court, gets lodged and becomes an official legal process. My opinion was, once I had done this, I was divorced.

We were as friendly as a certain Libyan Colonel and his opposition.


----------



## DanF

Never separated.

We both considered divorce at confession time.

We were together, but the relationship was kind of rough and strained for a month or two.


----------



## anx

2 months separated.

She was 99% disconnected from me about 3 months before the separation. Said she couldn't think of a future between us. She very much wanted to separate and D was dropped a few times.

Separation was great sex and great dates until about 1.5 months in when I slipped into major depression. I knew it was going to happen because of my history and put it off as long as possible.


----------



## DelinquentGurl

We have been separated a little over a month now.

No papers have been filed yet, we are talking but that is about it.

I hope we can get through this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

